# CBT online/ on CD Rom



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

There are some programmes that offer CBT online or on CD Rom. I was wondering of any of you have ever tried that and whether it was helpful or not?


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

If you have the self discipline to follow through with them to the end most of them have absolute guarantees that you'll see an improvement (though they never specify how much) in your symptoms.

Admittedly I've tried a few times with Lucinda Basett's set and another with that was specifically designed for social anxiety and I couldn't stick with them. Safe to say that your success will really hinge on your level of dedication to finishing the program. I guess I just find it easier with another person pushing me in that direction, something you don't usually get with at-home styled self-help.


----------

